# NullPointerException



## Robson (29. Sep 2004)

Hallo, ich mal wieder 

also wie kann es sein das ein Servlet lokal bei mir läuft wenn ich es aber auf den Sever lade wirft es eine NullPointerException.

Ich hab alle Pakete die das Servlet brauch mitgeliefert . Ich weiss jetzt nicht wo ich nach dem Fehler suchen soll.



> <HTML><TITLE> SAP J2EE Engine/6.20</TITLE><BODY><H1>Internal Server Error 500!</H1>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foobar (29. Sep 2004)

> \tat doorlock.Doorlock.doPost(Doorlock.java:96)\r\n


Guck doch mal in der Klasse Doorlock in Zeile 96 ;-)


----------



## meez (29. Sep 2004)

Hast du nun das ganze eigentlich mit 1.3.X kompiliert?
Poste mal den Code der doPost-Methode, in welcher der Fehler auftritt..


----------



## Robson (29. Sep 2004)

der fehler passiert in der Zeile 21 "Element mess...." das ist jetzt ein kleiner ausschnit der doPost Methode !


```
Document XMLdoc = null;
		DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		DocumentBuilder builder = null;

		try {
			builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
		} catch (ParserConfigurationException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

		try {
			XMLdoc = builder.parse(inputstream);
		} catch (SAXException e1) {
			e1.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e1) {
			e1.printStackTrace();
		}

		// Anreicherung der Nachricht mit Sender IP
		Element mess = (Element) XMLdoc.getElementsByTagName("MESSAGE").item(0);
		mess.setAttribute("IP", remoteIP);
		TransformerFactory tFactory = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
		Transformer transformer = null;

		try {
			transformer = tFactory.newTransformer();
		} catch (TransformerConfigurationException e2) {
			e2.printStackTrace();
		}

		DOMSource source = new DOMSource(XMLdoc);
		StringWriter resultStringBuffer = new StringWriter();
```


----------



## meez (29. Sep 2004)

Vorher hast du keine Exception?


----------



## foobar (29. Sep 2004)

Lass dir den Stacktrace aus den Catchblöcken mit einem Logger ausgeben, vielleicht siehst du dann wo der Fehler liegt. Ansonsten guck mal in die Logfiles deines Applicationservers.


----------



## Robson (29. Sep 2004)

Aber es geht doch lokal bei mir .. dann kann es am Quelltext ja nicht liegen. oder doch ?
kann es daran liegen das ich es mit der 1.4 Compeliert habe ?


----------



## meez (29. Sep 2004)

Eventuell...
Kompiliers mal mit der gleichen Version, wie der Server sie hat...


----------



## Robson (29. Sep 2004)

wenn ich die .java datei auf dem server compilieren will, schmeisst er ja die ganzen fehler weil er die pakete wieder nicht hat .  :cry: 
langsam verzweifel ich.


----------



## meez (29. Sep 2004)

Warum kompilierst du auf dem Server?
Lad dir doch eine 1.3.X Version auf deine Lokale Maschine...


----------



## Robson (29. Sep 2004)

lol da fehlen jetzt irgendwie auch wieder die Pakete und ich zerschiesse mir grade meine ganze lokale entwicklungs umgbung  ???:L


----------



## Robson (29. Sep 2004)

tjor fehlanzeige ... Compilieren mit der 1.3 hat auch nichts gebracht ... :autsch: 

falls noch jemand auch nur ne ganz kleine idee hat .. bitte postem


----------

